# Singapore Blue



## WS6Lethal (May 21, 2009)

She just molted yesterday morning. Now I remember just why I got one. She looks beautiful! She also got quite a bit bigger. I think she's pushing about 7" now.

After she got done chowing on the molt, she left it in the water bowl for me...








A LOT of blue now












I'll try to get more when she comes out again.

-Jeremy


----------



## spiderfield (May 21, 2009)

Beautiful T dude!  Definitely gives the Cobalt Blue a run for the money!


----------



## fartkowski (May 21, 2009)

Very nice 
Can't wait til mine gets bigger.


----------



## Endagr8 (May 21, 2009)

She's gorgeous.  :clap: 

How long have you kept her?

What kind of temps and humidity have you kept her at?

No one here seems to agree on the ideal conditions. lol


----------



## WS6Lethal (May 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. You can tell by the old molt that she gained a LOT of blue. Before you could see a decent amount with a lot of light, now the exact opposite is true.

I hope I can measure her soon, because it looks like she gained a about a full inch!


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 21, 2009)

I see your pretty little meanie is looking prettier.  Has she gotten any meaner?


----------



## WS6Lethal (May 21, 2009)

S. Blondi said:


> I see your pretty little meanie is looking prettier.  Has she gotten any meaner?


I'm going to wait a little while before I try taking her out. She will probably be defensive until she's 100% again. I've seen that some others have settled down a little bit as they matured. Hopefully, mine will as well.

Then again, maybe I should take her out while her fangs are soft.


----------



## agama (May 21, 2009)

> I'll try to get more when she comes out again.


i think they hide a lot right...beautiful pic:clap:


----------



## Singbluemymind (May 21, 2009)

great shots man i love those sing blues


----------



## WS6Lethal (May 21, 2009)

Endagr8 said:


> She's gorgeous.  :clap:
> 
> How long have you kept her?
> 
> ...


I've had her for about 3 months. She's fine at room temperature, it's about 75 degrees in my house. Humidity isn't regulated, I just mist the cage every couple of days. Too much moisture, and mold becomes an issue. Keeping water dish full is more important, because she actually drinks from it.


----------



## biomarine2000 (May 22, 2009)

She is beautiful.  I picked up 7 slings from the last show.  I cant wait until mine get that big.


----------



## Draiman (May 22, 2009)

Awesome!  The best thing to come out of Singapore, by far.


----------



## WS6Lethal (May 22, 2009)

Thanks for the cimpliments. I'm sure it means something to her. 



biomarine2000 said:


> She is beautiful.  I picked up 7 slings from the last show.  I cant wait until mine get that big.


You'll have to let me know how this goes. Mine was about 5.5"-6.0" when I got her. I do know the slings behave a bit differently than the adults.


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 22, 2009)

that's a fantastic looking T, congrats on such a beautiful specimen!


----------



## WS6Lethal (May 24, 2009)

Here are a few more pics, and a video:

[YOUTUBE]icZdnpCjk3o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Draiman (May 24, 2009)

Holy cow, she is stunning. :drool:


----------



## The Spider Faery (May 24, 2009)

Pretty docile in the video.  I think I'll call her pretty docile instead of pretty meanie now.


----------



## WS6Lethal (May 25, 2009)

Draiman said:


> Holy cow, she is stunning. :drool:


Thanks. I hope to feed her good enough and get her out again for some more pics.



S. Blondi said:


> Pretty docile in the video.  I think I'll call her pretty docile instead of pretty meanie now.


Let's just hope it stays that way.


----------



## WS6Lethal (May 25, 2009)

I found two more from the last shoot that are kind of different:


----------

